# Como cargar una bateria sealed



## meledu (Feb 16, 2006)

hola muchachos ojala me puedan ayudar, sucede que tengo una bateria sealed de 6v pero no se muy bien cual es el metodo de carga que debo usar, ojala me ayuden con una explicacion acerca del tema y haber si me mandan un buen diagrama de un cargador.... bye


----------



## Atrur (Feb 17, 2006)

Puede que la bateria que explicas sea una bateria RAW de litio con 2 elementos en seri. No se lo que es sealed. Para cargarlas necesitas un cargador con ese programa es un poco jodido de encontrar; yo tengo uno que uso para baterias de radio control. Si quieres te paso los esquemas pero la programación es muy jodida.
Aunque posiblemente en un programa de ion de litio y controlando el voltaje para que no se pasen, no se ahora cual es el max., podrias cargarlas.


----------



## caliche (Feb 17, 2006)

*Carga de baterías SLA (Sealed Lead-Acid) Plomo-Ácido*

Las baterías de plomo-ácido requieran para su carga un tratamiento diferente a las baterías de NiCd y NiMh, la principal diferencia es que para las de Plomo-ácido se utilizan voltajes fijos a cambio de corrientes fijas.

*Voltaje Constante*

La carga de baterías de Plomo-Ácido se logra aplicando a la batería un voltaje constantes de 2.45 voltios por celda (Ej. Para  una batería SLA de 12 voltios, que tiene 6 celdas serán 14.6V), con una temperatura ambiente de 20 a 25 ºC. La carga es tara completa cuando la corriente sigue siendo estable por 3 horas.

*Voltaje constante y Corriente constante*

En este método se  carga la batería controlando la corriente a 0.4C y  el voltaje a 2.45 voltios por celda (Ej. Para  una batería SLA de 6 voltios, que tiene 3 celdas serán 7.35V), con una temperatura ambiente de 20 a 25;  por un tiempo entre 6 a 12 horas dependiendo de estado de descarga de la batería.

*Carga Rápida*

Cuando se carga rápidamente una batería SLA, se requieren altas corrientes de carga por un corto tiempo para restablecer la energía que ha sido descargada.  Medidas adecuadas como el control de la corriente de carga son requeridas para prevenir la sobrecarga cuando la carga es completa.

Requerimientos básicos de un cargador rápido para baterías SLA son:

*  Suficiente capacidad de corriente

* La corriente de carga debe ser automáticamente controlada para prevenir sobrecarga aún cuando en cargas prolongadas.

* La temperatura ambiente no debe se superior a 40 ºC ni inferior a 0 ºC.

* Debe garantizarse un ciclo de vida (Carga/descarga) seguro. De acuerdo a las recomendaciones del fabricante.


----------



## meledu (Feb 17, 2006)

gracias por la teoria ahora que tal si me pasan unos cuantos diagramas amigos plis los necesito....................


----------

